# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  ساخت نقشه با فلش

## vapa_71

سلام دوستان من یک عکس دارم که میخوام داخل فلش تبدیلش کنم به نقشه
یعنی قابلیت زوم داشته باشه و ...

من با این اسکریپت ها زوم رو انجام میدم

on (release, keyPress "+") {
setProperty(mypic, _xscale, zoo+k);
setProperty(mypic, _yscale, zoo+k);
k = k+20;
a = a-20;
}

on (release, keyPress "-") {
if (a < 100) {
setProperty(mypic, _xscale, zoo-a);
setProperty(mypic, _yscale, zoo-a);
a = a+20;
k = k-20;
}
}

مشکل اینه که نمیتونم جابجا بشم فقط زوم میکنه
کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## amirhossein.h

فکر کنم باید با Drag و Drop کار کنی
mc.stratDrag();

mc.stopDrag();



باید تو رویداد Press دستور اول و در رویداد Release از دستور دوم استفاده کنی

----------


## BOB

سلام
پیشنهاد میکنم علاوه بر Drag، چهار مستطیل در چهار طرف نقشه قرار داده و در رویداد mouseover آنها حرکت به آن جهت را قرار دهید. در گوشه ها هم میتوانید با چهار مربع، حرکت مایل ایجاد کنید

----------


## matinebi

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

اگه بخوایم با چرخش کلید موس هر جایی که اشاره گر قرار دارد عمل زوم انجام شود چطور است؟

----------


## matinebi

ممنونم به این روش حل شد
// Register mouse event functions
pic.addEventListener(MouseEvent.MOUSE_DOWN, ZZ);
pic.addEventListener(MouseEvent.MOUSE_UP, ZZ1);

// Define a mouse down handler (user is dragging)
function ZZ(evt:MouseEvent):void {
    var object = evt.target;
    // we should limit dragging to the area inside the canvas
    object.startDrag();
}

function ZZ1(evt:MouseEvent):void {
    var obj = evt.target;
        obj.stopDrag();
}

----------

